# مازدا تحصل على تقنيه من اجمل التقنيات الحديثه (( سكاي آكتيف ))



## طارق حسن محمد (31 مارس 2011)

*مازدا تدشن تقنية (( سكاي آكتيف )) ..*
 *


* *




*​ *
ان شركة ( مازدا ) تعمل على تجديد 
كامل مجموعة خطوط الدفع ولارضية في الوقت نفسه 
الذي تطور تجديدات ثورية لكل عمليات التصنيع بدءاً من عمليات التصميم و وصولاً الى عمليات لانتاج الجماعي ، ومن احدى قصص
هذه النجاحات للجيل الجديد من المحركات التي ستظهر لاول مرة في السيارة ( مازدا 2 ) التي ستطرح
اعتباراً من النصف الاول من العام المقبل 


* *



*​ *** التقنيات الجديدة ***​ *



*​ *

ويندرج تحت هذه المظلة 6 تقنيات من (( سكاي آكتيف )) الجديدة وهي :










* **(( سكاي آكتيف .. جي ))*


*​ *



*​ *



*​ *



*​ *
*​ *

عبارة عن محرك بنزين عالي الكفاءة بنظام حقن مباشر يمتاز بالاتي : 
اول محرك بنزين لسيارات الانتاج التجاري في العالم يحقق نسبة ضغط عالية عند 14 في المئة الى واحد في المئة ، حيث يساهم في تحسين كبير في الكفاءة ، كما ان نظام العادم ووضعية التجاويف والبخاخات المتعددة وغيرها تساهم في تحقيق نسبة الضغط العالية .



* **(( سكاي آكتيف .. دي ))*


*​ *



*​ *



*​ *



*​ *

تمثل الجيل الجديد من محركات الديزل النظيفة والتي تلبي معايير الانبعاثات العالمية بفضل ادنى نسبة ضغط لمحرك ديزل في العالم 14 في المئة الى 1 في المئة ، كما تشمل مزاياة : 
* شاحن مزدوج جديد بمرحلتين يضمن استجابة سلسة خلال سرعات الدوران المنخفية والعالية للمحرك مع زيادة العزم بشكل كبير خلال سرعة الدوران نفسها ، ويتوافق مع معايير الانبعاثات العالمية .


* **( سكاي آكتيف .. درايف )*


*​ *



*​ *
عبارة عن الجيل الجديد من اجهزة من اجهزة نقل الحركة الالية والتي توفر نقلاً ممتازاً للعزم وتشمل مزاياه : 
* التوسيع الديناميكي لمدى الاغلاق وحسن كفاءة نقل العزم مع توفير احساس مباشر بالقيادة على غرار ناقل الحركة التقليدي ، بالاضافة الى تحسين مستوى توفير الوقود بما يتراوح بين 4 و 7 في المئة مقارنةً باجهزة نقل الحركة الحالية .


* **(( سكاس آكتيف .. ام تي ))*


*​ *
*​ *
نقل الحركة التقليدية الخفيفة والمدمجة والتي توفر للسائق احساس السيارة الرياضية وهي تلائم نظم الدفع الامامي وتشمل مزاياة : 
* شوط قصير مع اضفاء شعور بسلاسة التغير ، بالاضافة الى تخفيض كبير في الحجم والوزن و تحسين استهلاك الوقود بفضل التقليل من الاحتكاك . 



* **(( سكاي آكتيف .. بودي ))*


*​ *



*​ *

تضم هذه التقنية الجيل الجديد من الاجسام الخفيفة والتي تتسم بمقومات سلامة عالية مع صلابة توفر متعة قيادة اكبر وتشمل : 
* وزن خفيف وسلامة عالية 
* مقومات سلامة عالية 
* هيكل مستقيم فيه تجهيز كل جزء بشكل مستقيم قدر الامكان مع مراعاة ان يعمل كل قطاع من الهيكل بشكل متناغم مع بقية القطاعات .
* خفض وزن السيارة من خلال زيادة كفاءة طرق الربط وتكثيف استخدام الفولاذ عالي الشد .



* **( سكاي آكتيف .. شاسية )*






**تمثل الجيل الجديد من الشاسية الخفيف وعالي الادا**ء والذي يحدث في التوازن بين المعالجة الدقيقة والاحساس بالجلوس المريح من اجل زيادة متعة القيادة وتشمل مزاياها : *
** نظام تعلق بدعامة جديدة وتعليق خلفي متعدد الوصلات لضمان اعلى قدر من الصلابة وخفة الوزن ( الشاسية الجديد اخف وزنا بنسبة 14 في المئة عن النسخة السابقة ) *
*كما انه يمتاز برشاقة كبيرة في السرعات المتوسطة ومستقر في السرعات العالي ، وجودة ركوب عالية في كل السرعات من خلال اعادة ترتيب كل مكونات نظامي التعليق والتوجية . *
























 
منقول


----------



## علاء يوسف (27 أبريل 2011)

رائع جدا


----------

